# ice conditions



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

hey just curious how thick the ice is up in the nodak? we have had some nice cold temps here... but unforntuately the ice that we had back in november had got hammered with snow, a good 2 feet of snow ontop of about 2 inches of ice, so prevented the cold temps from building anymore ice... but we got enough rain the last 2 days to clear all the snow off the ice, and it is curently -15 C (about 0 F i believe) so we should be building ice now  hopin to be out after this weekend!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It got around -20 below last night so I'm assuming the ice is getting solid everywhere.....minus Sakakawea.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It should be a good foot of ice by this weekend up here. I'm thinking goose hunting or hammering Walleyes. Decisions.......


----------

